# Amsoil sales



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

I've used Amsoil products in my cars and small eguipment for years...think syn oils are really better, and like the once a year oil changes. I've been thinking of getting into becoming a dealer, but not certain of it. Does anyone else sell it? how do you market yourself?


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Dh sells it, but he owns a tire store and does oil changes, so it sort of markets itself in that situation. We use it in all of our vehicles, snowmobiles, 4 wheelers, etc.


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

well, I bit the bullet, and got a website...hope it works! If anyone here wants to check out the advantages of synthetic oils for their cars and equipment, go to: www.lubedealer.com/ArrasAmsoil/


----------

